# [Access] Kombinationsfeld füllen



## meilon (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 Ich habe eine kleine Datenbank gebastelt, die nun aus mehreren Tabellen besteht. Nun möchte ich für ein Feld vordefinierte Werte einfügen, aber Sie sollen anders angezeigt werden.

            Bespiel:

```
tblAblage:  
  ablNr - ablBezeichnung
  1 	- Briefkasten
  2 	- Zeitungsrolle
```
 
 Jetzt soll in dem DropDownfeld alle Einträge der tblAblage eingefügt werden, aber nur ablBezeichnung angezeigt werden. Der ausgewählte Wert (2 bei Zeitungsrolle) soll in das Feld "Ablage" der Tabelle "tblLeser" gepackt werden.

            Habe es mit dem Assisstenten versucht, aber es nicht hinbekommen.

            mfg


----------



## meilon (21. Februar 2005)

Keiner eine Ahnung oder bin ich zu blöd?

  mfg


----------



## DeMuX (22. Februar 2005)

hi,

willst du das ganze mit vba machen?
oder willst du vb einsetzen?


----------



## meilon (22. Februar 2005)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur Access verwenden. Aber wenn das so nicht geht muss halt VBA her.

 mfg


----------

